# might be buying a dodge



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

heres the truck i had my eyes on for a couple weeks, guy still has it. when i called the first thing i asked about was rust. said everything was solid and not a starting spot on anything. its got 130k doesnt bother me but have to see how it runs. what are some things to watch out for other that injectors wet intercooler lines and oil in the exhaust are some things break lines and breaks. what are some other things in this year dodge i should look out for?

http://route31hotrods.com/302.html


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

check the front end out they wear fast, these trucks go through ball joints, and trac bars almost every couple years if you are plowing with them.

thats a nice truck sounds like a fair price for such a clean truck with a plow. i typically dont like to buy trucks that have plows on them as i assume they were abused, but this one looks to be maintained.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

when i talked to the sales man on the phone from what i was told its a 1 owner truck and they have the window sticker to, they also have the plow install recepts and it was added just over 2 years ago to plow the guys driveway.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Those guys always seem to have some interesting trucks and some gems inbetween. I'd take it for a lengthy test drive w/ and w/o the plow and to a mechanic but for the price it isnt too bad and looks clean. My old dodge needed a complete rebuild after 70k and it had never plowed. Food for thought. Your left calf is gonna be huge after winter lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1134771 said:


> Those guys always seem to have some interesting trucks and some gems inbetween. I'd take it for a lengthy test drive w/ and w/o the plow and to a mechanic but for the price it isnt too bad and looks clean. My old dodge needed a complete rebuild after 70k and it had never plowed. Food for thought. Your left calf is gonna be huge after winter lol.


yea that was the plan crusie it around for half hour or so with out the plow, with the weight of the plow it can cover up a bad front end with the weight on it streching everything. my dads a certified diesiel tech and he is also a co signer so he will deff be there to look. considering i have done body for i know were these dodges rust at so not an issure. also with the truck being black i can really tear it apart dents scratches rust previous body work and areas that have been worked. so im feeling pretty good about it just gotta see what it really is.i already plow with a stick and the clutch in my truck is brand new and 10lbs heavier the oem so that one cant be to bad!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

btw that place is like 15 min from me too, drive by there on the way to the local plow dealer all the time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

lift pumps like to go bad. if you have a way to check fuel pressure do it. makes sure its not a 53 block. like said above the front end may need some parts. otherwise pretty tough truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

There great trucks and that is one of the best engine's ever built (as you know). I'd knock them down $2000 or at least $1500 and take it. Looks to be real clean and you won't really have to worry about the tranny problems of that year.

As for the front end- any plow truck will go through parts so its not a huge concern IMO. Plus there is plenty of MUCH stronger aftermarket parts that will be a one and done deal (replace once and never again). I'd buy that truck in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Buy it before Saturday's snow or they will want top dollar for it. I have plowed with Dodge trucks and they are a good truck. All have their flaws so whatever. This year I will be using a 2011 F-350. I hope it plows at least 1/2 as good as the Dodge did. I still have a 1996 with a 8.5' Western and it plows like you cannot stop it. 
I agree on the front end parts and plowing with a stick takes a little getting use to but I actually liked it better than auto. Just my $.02.
Good luck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

plowguy43;1134989 said:


> There great trucks and that is one of the best engine's ever built (as you know). I'd knock them down $2000 or at least $1500 and take it. Looks to be real clean and you won't really have to worry about the tranny problems of that year.
> 
> As for the front end- any plow truck will go through parts so its not a huge concern IMO. Plus there is plenty of MUCH stronger aftermarket parts that will be a one and done deal (replace once and never again). I'd buy that truck in a heartbeat.


as i said in a pm i kow a plow rig will need front end work, im machanicaly inclined so thats not an issue. after market parts are my friend in the diesiel would and have reserched alot on them. i was thinking about trying to trade my truck in and get them to about 9500 outdoor after i pick the truck apart with a fine tooth comb!


Dodge Plow Pwr;1135078 said:


> Buy it before Saturday's snow or they will want top dollar for it. I have plowed with Dodge trucks and they are a good truck. All have their flaws so whatever. This year I will be using a 2011 F-350. I hope it plows at least 1/2 as good as the Dodge did. I still have a 1996 with a 8.5' Western and it plows like you cannot stop it.
> I agree on the front end parts and plowing with a stick takes a little getting use to but I actually liked it better than auto. Just my $.02.
> Good luck.


i love that body style dodge although im not a dodge fan but a huge cummins fan. i currently plow with a stick and i love it used auto once and found myself in park a few times!!!!! the thing that concerns me the most is i just fixed everything on my truck and got it the way i want it. that dodge is going to need rims and tires in my book and im going to put an exhaust on it because someone already played with it the salesman told me. so were going to see what happens saturday if the snows not to bad and i can get out there cause the dealer is about 45minuets from me!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah thats not a bad deal really, are you including your plow on trade? I wouldn't personally. If you do then I'd get them down to your truck/plow and like $8000 for the Dodge. 

I wouldn't worry about it lasting, a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck will hold up much better to plowing than a half ton. I know they can handle it (my previous truck was a Dakota with a Fisher 7 1/2' plow) but I'm amazed at how much different my current truck handles the plow/weight of ballast & Spreader compared to the dakota which I thought handled it fine and with ease.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

sno commander;1134876 said:


> lift pumps like to go bad. if you have a way to check fuel pressure do it. makes sure its not a 53 block. like said above the front end may need some parts. otherwise pretty tough truck.


BINGO!

Bring with a friend and a fule pressure gauge. There's a test port on the side of the fuel filter assembly on the side of the block. Hook the gauge up and "bump" the ignition. (enought to engage the starter but nor turn it over and start it). It should kick the lift pump on. Lift pump running engine off, it should produce 12-15lbs of pressure for 25 seconds.

If it doesn't the pump is toast.

Now with the engine running at idle, the pressure should read no lower than 10psi if it does, tell the guy you want $3k off. The lift pump is toasted and has ruined/is ruining the injection pump (at best you could find a remanufactured one for $1500 and you'll need a new lift pump, get a FASS95/95 ($600) at minimum). The job will take you about a day to do if you're compitent under the hood.

Otherwise, great truck, it's a late gen 5.9ISB, a 53 block shouldn't be an issure in an 01'. 
First thing you need to add to the truck though is a fuel pressure gauge so you can monitor your lift pump.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

plowguy43;1135220 said:


> Yeah thats not a bad deal really, are you including your plow on trade? I wouldn't personally. If you do then I'd get them down to your truck/plow and like $8000 for the Dodge.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it lasting, a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck will hold up much better to plowing than a half ton. I know they can handle it (my previous truck was a Dakota with a Fisher 7 1/2' plow) but I'm amazed at how much different my current truck handles the plow/weight of ballast & Spreader compared to the dakota which I thought handled it fine and with ease.


if i had to trade my truck in with the blade i would want no less than 4. te only thing i would take is the tool box for the new truck cause i just bought that and has my life in it lol. i have driven a 1 ton plowing and i didnt want to get back in my truck. im thinking my truck as down payment and them knocking 2500-3000 off cause it looks like its going to need tires and prolly breaks and who know about the clutch and whateverelse i find on the truck. with the storm coming im going to wait another week im thinking and if the still hav it i going to go wheel and deal!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mnglocker;1135233 said:


> BINGO!
> 
> Bring with a friend and a fule pressure gauge. There's a test port on the side of the fuel filter assembly on the side of the block. Hook the gauge up and "bump" the ignition. (enought to engage the starter but nor turn it over and start it). It should kick the lift pump on. Lift pump running engine off, it should produce 12-15lbs of pressure for 25 seconds.
> 
> ...


thanks for the information, im going to try my hardest o get out there this weekend and see what up, but with the storm coming i dont think i will have time so i might have to wait another week.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Too late, I just bought it. I'm flying out tomorrow to drive it home. Thanks for the lead!!!! 










































































j/k :


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 21, 2010)

I own a 2001 with the cummins. I bought it new and have 160,000 miles now. I drove it to alaska in 2006 and with a little maintenance I would do it again. 

On the 2001 you can cycle the key on and off 3 times. On off on off on. Leave the key in the on position and watch the odometer. It will show you any codes that may be present. Google the code and you can find the issue the code reports. This has saved me a few times. While searching for codes wait till the odometer reads done twice. one set of pcm and one set of ecm..

For rust get down and pull the little rubber flap up along the bottom of the doors and look at the seam between door skin and the door body. They rust badly there as well as cab corners and body mounts under the truck. 

Dodges answer to the failing lift pump is to put the pump in the tank with the pick up tube. This has been done to my truck and I have had good luck with it so far. As my understanding, Electric pumps work better when they push fuel than when they suck fuel. So moving the pump intank helps cool it, no vibration from the motor and it is pushing the fuel..... problem solved????????? maybe...lol

The vp44 or injection pump is mounted up front on the engine and is blasted with heat. It is cooled by recycled fuel from the fuel tank. if you run your fuel down to empty durring the hot summer days you MAY be shortening the life of the electronics on the I/P. Also hot shutdowns and the under hood heat temp rise of the truck just shut down MAY also be part of the problem. Taken with a grain of salt. lol

Deisel truck resource is a great website. everything about dodge trucks is on that site. 

Genos dot com is a great site to buy filters and some dodge parts. Quick shipping. good prices on filter kits. 

The best place to get engine parts is from a cummins/bridgeway dealer. Better prices and people who understand cummins deisel. 

Get them down a couple of grand you may get a great truck. I love mine. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

The error code Outdoorsman is talking about is P0238. That's a code for I/P timing failure.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 21, 2010)

the list of codes can be found here.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/19981-2-2002-24-valve-engine-codes-t274500.html


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have done a real quick break down in my head so far with out seeing the truck in person. i figure im going to get around 4g's for mine down. im going to find a bunch of things wrong with the truck so were going to get around 2500 off the asking price and be looking to finance about 7500-8000. truck will be paid off after winter and we start making it look awsome. rims and tires, nice ss 4inch exhaust a programer of some sort... im not going to tr and get myself excited over something that i dont have yet so if all works out i will be buying it in a week and you will see tons of pictures of it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i wouldent get your hopes up about them dropping the price $2500 lol its prolly not going to happin. even if you do find things wrong with it they know a sucker is born every second and will give their asking price.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Especially with snow on the way! That truck should sell this weekend or it has too many flaws!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats what im saying seems to good to be true at the moment. yeterday i had a guy at a dealer down 5 grand before i even opened the door of the truck. i can get it if its worth it just a little talking can go along way.......


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Dodge... you gotta love em....*

I have a 2002 and 2003 that both I and my wife drive... My 2002 has the plow and lift set up... works GREAT...


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

You'll never get them down on the price because of the previously stated reason. There's a sucker born every minute and a big storm on the way.

Keep your eyes peeled for a truck you like and be ready for the opportunity when it presents it's self. Remember this is business. Be able to disconnect and walk away. If you can keep emotion out of it you'll have the upper hand on a salesman any day.

Check it out for codes and fuel pressure numbers. If any thing is out of whack, look at the salesman straight on, because he'll be watching you and tell him "This is a great truck and would suite the needs of your business perfectly, however with the impending repairs unavoidable, it's only worth $xxxxxx dollars because of the parts and labor you'd have to put in to it." then tell him "That you'd be willing to take this soon to be hassle off his hands if he's willing to give on that price, since after all, he's a reputable dealer and wouldn't be caught selling repairables unknowingly.".

Make him watch and of your testing. If it all checks out, time to pony up if you want the truck. I'd still try to get a free lunch out of the deal though. Because $14,995 is a fair price for that truck (In good working mechanical order/no codes/FP in spec) _and it has an Ultramount Western Pro+ plow._


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Also, if the previous owner was only plowing his driveway with it, why did he need curb guards?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

erkoehler;1136174 said:


> Especially with snow on the way! That truck should sell this weekend or it has too many flaws!


This. I think you should atleast take a look at it. I doubt you will get 4000 for yours judging on year and mileage which Im not sure how many you have. If you want it and it seems like you do, go get it and then payup .


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I disagree (not with Stik208), every used car dealer has a $4000-$6000 profit margin, sometimes a little less. Getting between $1500-$2500 off isn't hard especially when you are trading. 

But just remember, it works like a see-saw- You may get $3000 for your trade, and they'll "take" $2500 off the asking price OR they'll give you $4500 for your trade and only come down $1000 on the price of the truck. They will ALWAYS keep that cushion/profit margin. Its a numbers game that they always win.

At the end of the day, if YOU feel like you got a good deal, then that is all that matters. No one buys a car and runs to their friends saying "Hey check out my new truck that I just got hosed on!"


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1136442 said:


> No one buys a car and runs to their friends saying "Hey check out my new truck that I just got hosed on!"


I did,


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Stik208;1136441 said:


> This. I think you should atleast take a look at it. I doubt you will get 4000 for yours judging on year and mileage which Im not sure how many you have. If you want it and it seems like you do, go get it and then payup .


see my thing is with peak seson at work and snow flying this time a year i would rather have something now take care of all the payments have it paid for by july and i could get it setup for the fallowing winter as i would like. however im reallynot as found about buying a diesiel with a plow because i know what i put my truck through and normally when people trade there trucks in its for a reason and thats also making me think, why would the origanal owner trade this nice ass truck in with plow before winter?


plowguy43;1136442 said:


> I disagree (not with Stik208), every used car dealer has a $4000-$6000 profit margin, sometimes a little less. Getting between $1500-$2500 off isn't hard especially when you are trading.
> 
> But just remember, it works like a see-saw- You may get $3000 for your trade, and they'll "take" $2500 off the asking price OR they'll give you $4500 for your trade and only come down $1000 on the price of the truck. They will ALWAYS keep that cushion/profit margin. Its a numbers game that they always win.
> 
> At the end of the day, if YOU feel like you got a good deal, then that is all that matters. No one buys a car and runs to their friends saying "Hey check out my new truck that I just got hosed on!"


you took the workds right out of my mouth with the see saw and them having a price frame to stay between so they still make money. i have seen my dad buying cars and i know the do's and dont's on what to say and what not to say. i know i can get them on 4g's for my truck because go serch around there website and ask williamoak, they have some of th biggeset **** box's a dealer could buy and they sell them. i know when im getting hoses so that wouldnt happen, on a side note all my buddys that buy 1500's come running to me whn they get a new 1500 and then break something that should have been replaced a while back.


mnglocker;1136292 said:


> Also, if the previous owner was only plowing his driveway with it, why did he need curb guards?


my though to..... cutting edge on the plowmakes me wanna thing he didnt do to heavy of a plowing. if he did that truck looks really good still and he took really good care of it!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Stik208;1136448 said:


> I did,


lmfao:laughing: that just made my day


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stik208;1136448 said:


> I did,


If it makes you feel any better, we all get hosed when buying a vehicle from a dealer


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

the new boss 92;1136521 said:


> see my thing is with peak seson at work and snow flying this time a year i would rather have something now take care of all the payments have it paid for by july and i could get it setup for the fallowing winter as i would like. however im reallynot as found about buying a diesiel with a plow because i know what i put my truck through and normally when people trade there trucks in its for a reason and thats also making me think, why would the origanal owner trade this nice ass truck in with plow before winter?


I had to trade in my mint 04 Ranger ext cab cuz I was having a baby, nothing wrong with it just wasn't going to be practical with the car seat and what not. I miss it alot I loved that thing I would buy it back in a heartbeat. Life changes, you will never know if there is anything wrong if you don't go look at it and test it out. I hope it all works out I like seeing people get new rides.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

But i dont think thats the case stik208. i have been told the guy was a farmer make sence the hitch has been used and has a plow. i have been watching what that place has in and i dobt he wouldnt want anything on that lot for that cummins. like you said never know, but im starting to doubt it alittle as to why he traded it in...... im thinking i might call them and see why as it wont hurt me.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stik208;1136616 said:


> I had to trade in my mint 04 Ranger ext cab cuz I was having a baby, nothing wrong with it just wasn't going to be practical with the car seat and what not. I miss it alot I loved that thing I would buy it back in a heartbeat. Life changes, you will never know if there is anything wrong if you don't go look at it and test it out. I hope it all works out I like seeing people get new rides.


I did the same thing- traded a 2001 Ram 1500 Quad cab with the suicide style rear doors for my Quad Cab Dakota that had full size crew style doors because we had a baby and putting the baby in and out was much easier in the Dakota. I still miss the ram, had 60k when I traded and it was mint.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

My personal opinion is the truck was more commercial than the dealer is saying... Why ??? Curb guards, back rack and the amber light on the roof!!! I do not know many people who will spend that amount of coin on a plow packkage just to clean a driveway....

The asking price seems a bit high too. Never spend more than you need to. Look at your options.... A virgin plow truck and a new blade. Might seem out of your grasp but if you could sell your truck private for top dollar. Invest that into a new blade and finance the new Dodge ..... There are lots of great deals out there, you just need to be patient and forget about instant gratification buying!!!!

Also don't be afraid of the salvage title newer trucks... For pushing snow and working them hard it only makes sence... Why spend 10k for a 01 02 when you could get a newer body style 05.... Who cares about the title, once you slap a plow on any truck it is deemed structually damaged at auction!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My wifes grandfather has a back rack, amber strobe (among 100 other amber lights), and a Fisher HD (no curb guards) along with a seperate set of winter tires just for plowing his drive.

Some people buy Vette's others buy trucks and "trick" them out.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont think its a bad deal that plow goes for around 4500 new. its gonna be hard to find another 01 diesel stick for 11k.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

FWIW, drove by the dealer today and didn't see the truck on the lot


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

WilliamOak;1138406 said:


> FWIW, drove by the dealer today and didn't see the truck on the lot


I hope he bought it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's still on their site. There's a Ford on there also that now says SOLD across the picture that was not sold a few days ago when I looked so they must be somewhat quick at updating their site.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

So..........


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry guys i wasnt able to get out there this weekend with the storm, if its there next weekend im going to take a peak at it.i will keepyou guys updated!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

It has not been there since Friday afternoon. I live not even a mile away and drive by the place all the time. 
In fact after paying attention this week. They have/had a total of 6 trucks with plows on em. The only one that was in the lot over the weekend was the greenish suburban with the green plow on it. All the others were not on the lot??? Today they are all back except that black Ram. 

Tells me they were using em over the weekend and may have sold the black one.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

oh well there will be more, or it wasnt ment for me if they sold it!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you snooze you lose, i can tell you if i wanted a truck that bad i would have been there the same day making an offer on it, stop dreaming about buying a new truck if you cant seem to find the time to even go look at it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1142741 said:


> you snooze you lose, i can tell you if i wanted a truck that bad i would have been there the same day making an offer on it, stop dreaming about buying a new truck if you cant seem to find the time to even go look at it.


i would have had time out the wazoo, but the timing of our first storm really fed me. pluse im not going to buy anything with out reserching it.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

if it makes you feel any better i was looking for a truck for months. Found a couple, ended up not popping right away and lost a couple but i did my research and eventually i found one that was better than the rest and i knew exactly what i was buying and what to look for. Don't worry, you'll find your truck.


----------

